# Shapleigh hand planes?



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

So i "Accidentally" won two #8 planes on ebay. I made an offer i didn't honestly think the seller would accept, well lo and behold he did. There is an early round side Bedrock 608, which is why i was bidding. But also included is a shapleigh diamond edge #8.

Any info known on these guys? Also, what would one go for realistically?


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

A lot of Shapliegh Hardware tools and knives were made by other companies, so it very well may have been made by Stanley or Millers Falls. As far as their pocket knives are concerned they were always of good quality.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

By browsing the web here and there, I think i did quite well on my purchase. I came downstairs and told my wife and before i could even get out "now don't be m.." she says "What plane did you buy?"

I figured she would have been mad but she was cool when i told her the value of them.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Do you have a picture of the planes? The shapliegh sounds interesting… never heard of that brand.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a DE 4 1/2 and it compares well to a Union plane. Twisted lateral adjuster, no frog adjustment screw. Solid build, nothing spectacular, but any #8-sized plane is cool. The original totes are a bakelite-type material vs. wood, and the iron carries the DE label. Where is the DE diamond on your plane? Mine is between the tote and frog, and I've not seen that in other examples.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ill let you know when i get them, I just got the confirmation today that my bid was accepted.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

according to my blog 
I'm sure I copied it from somewhere!

Diamond Edge - Diamond Edge was a brand name used by the Shapliegh Hardware Co. Many were made by Sargent but other manufacturers may have made them as well. The easiest way is determine a plane's maker is to remove the frog and look at the way the frog mates to the plane.
The correct lever cap could have been plain or it could have had an embossed diamond with DE inside it depending on the age. Several Diamond Edge planes I have seen had a hard rubber (maybe gutta percha) tote.
http://www.thckk.org/history/shapleigh-history.pdf
http://www.maineantiquedigest.com/articles_archive/articles/dec06/simmons1206.htm


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Don. I can't wait to get em.


----------

